

Comparison Analysis: Amazon CloudSearch vs Apache Solr  - ceyhunkazel
http://harish11g.blogspot.in/2012/12/amazon-cloudsearch-vs-apache-solr.html

======
SEJeff
Kind of disappointed this doesn't include Solr's biggest competitor,
elasticsearch[1].

[1] [http://elasticsearch.com](http://elasticsearch.com)

